# [SOLVED]ata2:link is slow to respond, please patient

## bronzeboyvn

My computer boots very slowly here:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ...
> 
> ata_piix 0000:00:1f.1: PCI INT A --> GSI 18(level, low) --> IRQ 18
> ...

 

Then it continues normally, I can log in the system. 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ata_piix: 0000:00:1f.2: PCI INT A --> GSI 18(level, low) --> IRQ 18
> 
> ata_piix: 0000:00:1f.2 : MAP [P0 -- P1 --]
> ...

 

I've got 1 IDE disk, 1 IDE CDROM, 1 SATA DVD (Intel (ICHX) Controller).  

Please help me ! I don't want the system boots slowly like that.Last edited by bronzeboyvn on Wed Jul 01, 2009 2:40 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Post your kernel .config, the results of lspci -n and cat /proc/cpuinfo as well as your /etc/fstab file, and I'll see what I can do.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## bronzeboyvn

here they are

.config

lspci -n

/proc/cpuinfo

/etc/fstab

----------

## pappy_mcfae

I decided to start fresh with one of my seeds. While your .config wasn't the worst I've ever seen, I wanted to make sure you had a solid, stable base on which to build. There were enough things wrong to start fresh.

I have had mixed results with this particular issue. Some folks get cured, others have other issues. Therefore, we might have to do a bit more work after we get the kernel going.

Click here for your new .config. Compile as is.

For the best results, please do the following:

1) Move your .config file out of your kernel source directory (/usr/src/linux-  ).

2) Issue the command make mrproper. This is a destructive step. It returns the source to pristine condition. Unmoved .config files will be deleted!

3) Copy my .config into your source directory.

4) Issue the command make && make modules_install.

5) Install the kernel as you normally would, and reboot.

6) Once it boots, please post /var/log/dmesg so I can see how things loaded.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## bronzeboyvn

 :Embarassed:  the problem isn't solved. New kernel boots as slow as old kernel. You can read /var/log/dmesg

There is a pause here when booting

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [    0.289139] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.1: version 2.12
> 
> [    0.289161] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.1: PCI INT A -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18
> ...

 

----------

## pappy_mcfae

What kind of drive is on that controller?

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## bronzeboyvn

I'm stupid. I didn't realize that my CDROM (IDE) has just broken. This is a reason to make a pause when my system boots.

Thanks for your helping, especially a last question.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

It's good to know you got it working.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

